

China and Russia are cross-indexing hacked data to target U.S. spies - GabrielF00
http://www.latimes.com/nation/la-na-cyber-spy-20150831-story.html

======
mtgx
Poor U.S. If only it wasn't perfectly okay with insecure systems as long as
they also benefited from spying on them.

